# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته علوم تغذیه بهتره یــــآ علوم آزمایشگـــآهی ??

## khnomgol

سلــآم بچه ها کسی اطلاع داره رشته علوم تغذیه بهتره یــــآ علوم آزمایشگـــآهی همه ما می دونیم که علوم تغذیه رتبه بهتری می خواد نسبت به آزمایشـگـــآه ولی خواهرم می گه علوم تغذیه چیزی جز تلف کردن رتبه نیست بـــآزار کار آزمایشگاه خیلی بهتره من هدفمو گذاشتم تغذیه به نظرتون حق با خواهرمه تغذیه رشته به درد بخوری هست ؟؟

----------


## ميلاد دلشاد

علوم آزمايشگاهي كه بازار كارش خوب هست ولي همون كه مدرك گرفتي كه نميزارن آزمايشگاه بزني كه چون واسه آزمايشگاه زدن تا اون جايي كه اطلاع دارم يه سابقه كار ميخواد كه گواهي نامه بگيري و اونم الكي نيست مثل وكالت كه دفتر زدنش آزمون ميخواد
ولي تغذيه هم بايد هم خيلي وارد باشي و هم شانس داشته باشي چون شركت هاي مواد غذايي يه كارشناس تغذيه خوب واسه تركيبات اسانس و پودر پروتئين و ... ميخوان ولي هر كسي رو كه انتخاب نميكنن كه  .  ولي در كل علوم آزماشگاهي بهتره

----------


## MAHSA

علوم آز بهتره

----------


## _ZAPATA_

علوم تغذیه همون صنایع غذایی هست ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## nitah

> علوم تغذیه همون صنایع غذایی هست ؟؟؟


نه دو رشته جدا هستن ...

----------


## _ZAPATA_

آخه خواهر من صنایع غذایی خونده گفتم شاید بتونم کمک تون کنم :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Yeganehp

منم رشته تغذيه رو خيلي دوست دارم ولي اغلب بچه ها فقط درمورد پزشكي و دندونپزشكيو داروسازي  يا همون به عبارتي رشته هاي تاپ اطلاعات دارن....خواهشا اگه كسي تو اطرافيانشون كسيو داره ك تغذيه خونده يا خودش اطلاعاتي راجبش داره مارو هم  يكم روشن كنهمرسي  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Harir

الهه گودرزي – رتبه 1200 منطقه 1- سال 88- علوم تغذيه دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي
*فرصت‌هاي شغلي رشته‌ي شما چيست؟ تا چه مرحله‌اي امکان ادامه‌ي تحصيل در اين رشته وجود دارد؟* بخش  تغذيه بيمارستان‌ها، مسئوليت فني کارخانجات توليد مواد غذايي، همکاري در  کلينيک‌هاي رژيم درماني، همکاري با پزشکان غدد داخلي، همکاري در تعيين رژيم  براي گروه‌هاي مختلف از جمله ورزشکاران، بيماران خاص ، کارگران و . . .  مشغول به کار هستند.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

علوم آزمایشگاهی (کنکور سراسری) در مقطع کاردانی دانشجو می پذیرد .دانشجویان پس از اتمام این مقطع تحصیلی اجازه تاسیس آزمایشگاه خصوصی را ندارند.

*کلا فکر کنم برای آزمایشگاه زدن تا دکترا علوم آزمایشگاهی ادامه تحصیل داد.اکثر به عنوان کاردان یا کارشناس علوم آزمایشگاهی تو آز های دولتی مشغول به کارند.

----------


## idealist

> علوم آزمایشگاهی (کنکور سراسری) در مقطع کاردانی دانشجو می پذیرد .دانشجویان پس از اتمام این مقطع تحصیلی اجازه تاسیس آزمایشگاه خصوصی را ندارند.


*علوم آزمایشگاهی کارشناسیه و نه کاردانی.*

----------

